# NEW



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

New photo equipment at work and today's turning. Wood is redwood burl finish mimwax.:doowapsta
LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL...that has the finest grain pattern! It looks like sand waves or something...very nice. Where did you find the wood? What's your 'new' photo secret??? Keep 'em coming. jim


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a new neighbor whose wife would not allow HIS table, the Redwood Burl, in her new house. So, I am really putting it to good use. Have done several bowls, pens now the plate. I found, on line a photo tent ($35) and had a friend go in with me to buy and set up, now just have to practice.. The tent comes with 4 back drops--lights extra so I am using some drop lights and it is working.








LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

the tractor is a nice touch LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I really like the grain pattern. Nice work.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very sharp!! Outstanding grain


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks Very Nice!!!! Do you offer Photo lessons for the picture impared people like me?? LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Linda, you're definatly taking it to the next level with both the turning and the photography ! Nice work on both. I don't know how you get the flat side of those things flat, but you sure did a great job on that platter.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular work, Linda..GB has it right about the 'sand patterns'..

almost inspires me to branch out from the sticks....almost..but not quite...lol


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Thats a beautiful piece. You did a good job. I love the grain.


----------

